# The one that you miss the most



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I read posts all the time where someone talks about a piece that they wish they would have never gotten rid of. What is the one Pistol that you _had_ that you wish you would have held onto. Post pics if you have them! :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pre series 80 Combat Commander in satin nickel.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Series 70 Combat Commander.


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

I kick myself on a regular basis for ever selling a Smith & Wesson 22/32 Kit Gun. Boy have I missed that sweeet little handgun over the years.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There are three guns I sold when I was in college that I never should have:

1) Taurus PT92
2) Ruger Mini-14 Ranch Rifle, stainless steel w/ folding stainless stock
3) Mossberg 500 20" eight shot


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A Stainless Colt Combat Commander. It was one of the first 1911s I took apart and totally rebuilt. It was a fantastic carry weapon and was spot on at the range.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

S&W model 41. It was the first handgun I ever purchased myself. I still kick myself on occasion for selling it, but at least I have the comfort of knowing the proceeds of that long ago sale went to very good use...


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought my first rifle almost 20 years ago and I still have it, as well as all the guns that came after it. I also still have my first BB gun (about 25 years ago). I haven't had to sell a gun yet and have always reconsidered when I thought about trading one. 

If all goes according to plan, my kid(s) is/are going to have one heck of a diverse collection when I die! :mrgreen:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Wow, there are some really cool models you guys got rid of. Personally, I wish I never would have gotten rid of my .223 a few years ago...Rent is a B****...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

As firearms go, I'm with Kev. I do regret selling that Crosman 760 Powermaster air rifle though. The recent copy I picked up for my kids is all plastic.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

My .380 Colt Mustang
Russain AK-47
S&W M&P 15 
and last but not least
CZ-75B stainless .40


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks God I haven't fallen in this category..I was so close to make a mistake and sell my SIG P6 to use the funds towards purchasing anothe SIG 2022..But the trade offer I got was rediciolously low I walked away from the deal..And decided to save more and wait till the funds are available to buy the 2022 SIGPro..Everytime I think I was about to loose my SIG P6, chills go thru my spine.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

had to sell a walther ppk/s silver engraved boy did mess up there


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Smith & Wesson Model 57, 4", nickel w/ presentation case!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

1968 vintage Colt Gold Cup.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I had a 70's vintage Browning HP.....only good thing is, I sold it for more than I bought it for.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Desertrat said:


> I had a 70's vintage Browning HP.....only good thing is, I sold it for more than I bought it for.


That always makes it a _little_ easier to deal with losing a good piece.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I hate that I got rid of my Dan Wasson .44
I miss that one.


----------



## VP70TK (Nov 30, 2008)

HK VP70Z --19 rounds, accurate enough, simple to take down, easy to shoot, HK dependability (never once failed to fire with any load in 3 years)


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

i've only sold one, and i do miss it. firestorm .380, nice pistol!


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Taurus Tracker in .41 Magnum


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

*where are you?*

A long time ago when I was young I bought a S&W 22 air weight 3 in. barrel, I mounted a 2X Hudson Handgunner scope on it, a very sweet set up, I miss that gun to this day. Has anyone ever herd of this scope? I sure would like to buy another one.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Fortunatley, I have kept them all.:smt1099


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

Ithaca Model 37 Featherweight 12ga. Also had a 20in. Deerslayer barrel with it. Miss it.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Never been a problem for me. If I find I miss one that I let go - I just get another. I've actually bought/traded for the same gun twice - two times...


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

There are two in my case:

1. A Browning Hi Power bought NIB in1980. 

2. Colt .45 ACP Series 70 bought NIB in 1979, to which I added a Bar Sto bbl, a long spring guide rod, a non-collet S/S barrel bushing and Pachmayr grips. 

Yeah I know. Don't ask.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll be intellectually honest and admit I have periodically been a trade-a-holic. The one I probably regret parting with the most would be a Kimber 4" series I (no shwartz safety crap) compact with stainless slide/aluminum frame. Not the smartest move I ever made. Not necessarily impossible to replace but much harder and more expensive than say a Glock. For some of us the learning curve is a painful journey.


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

My 6 inch Colt Python.

Mike


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Every gun I ever sold.:smt076*


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine was my first hand gun. Astra A100
Sold it to a friend, years later a bought it back.








It was my first purchase and I wanted her back.
I now have two of these little beauties. They get little recognition, but are fine guns.


----------

